# Stop Start Delete



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

For those that hate this feature there is an easy fix, this works faultlessly on my Porsche Cayman and same om my MK3 TT, it takes 15 seconds. Open boot, uncover battery and disconnect the small sensor attached to the neg rail. There are no issues, the car still restarts automatically if stalled. After 18 months with disconnect I recently reconnected sensor, stop start was functional again within 30 minutes.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not the best way to disabling start&stop! if you disconnect that cable, the TT energy management system will loose any feedback about battery state, thus no energy recovering and ppor recharging of the battery (very probably shortening its life).
The best and well proven way to disable start&stop on the TT is by coding, nothing less and nothing more


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't really understand the need to remove it in the first place, doesn't cause me an issue personally ....


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no issue for you, but much likely for your TT... shortens battery life, and can increase wear of engine internals..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its no big deal. Start the car, as I put the gear stick into 1st the Stop-Start switch is just an inch away from my finger. I turn it off without thinking usually.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> no issue for you, but much likely for your TT... shortens battery life, and can increase wear of engine internals..


They are myths that seem to continue. There's very little evidence of either.









Stop-start engines and engine idling – the law and common myths revealed | RAC Drive


Does it use more fuel? Does it cause more pollution? We decided to unearth the facts and find conclusive answers.




www.rac.co.uk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't think it's just a coincidence that start&stop equipped engines require low viscosity oils and AGM batteries, compared to similar engines which don't have them..
anyway, just different opinions









Stop-start systems: is there a long-term impact on my car’s engine? | Autocar


It's designed to save fuel and reduce emissions, but what effect does the technology have on engine life?




www.autocar.co.uk












Start-Stop Technology Can Increase Bearing Wear - AMSOIL Authorized Dealer


start-stop-technologyin engines -can-increase-bearing-wear




oil-synthetic.com









Home Page - STP® - Science. Technology. Performance.


Learn more about STP® products and use our helpful vehicle maintenance guides for tips on how to keep your vehicle running stronger for longer.




www.stp.eu


----------



## simonali (8 mo ago)

What? The start/stop system is what necessitates the AGM battery and the last three VAG cars I've owned with start/stop use the same oil, 5W/30, as the ones that didn't have it...

I'm firmly in the switch it off immediately camp. Pointless AND annoying.


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

KevC said:


> They are myths that seem to continue. There's very little evidence of either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not so, stop start does shorten battery life. As far not having optimum charge in the battery


kevin#34 said:


> not the best way to disabling start&stop! if you disconnect that cable, the TT energy management system will loose any feedback about battery state, thus no energy recovering and ppor recharging of the battery (very probably shortening its life).
> The best and well proven way to disable start&stop on the TT is by coding, nothing less and nothing more


Actually with stop/start the battery is allowed to loose up to 25% of charge before alternator kicks back in. 
This vid I made shows that 14.5 volts is the standard continuous charge provided after the sensor is disconnected, this ensures a fully charged battery at all times. I have run the car shown in the vid for over 3 years with no issues. There is also no need to re code the battery if a new one is installed.
My Mk 3 TT runs faultlessly with the sensor disconnected.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in your case I guess there is no need to recode a new battery just because with that cable disconnected, it is charged at the highest current from day zero to the day-end.. 
anyway cannot understand why simply not disabling start&stop via VCDS, keeping that cable connected and therefore extending your battery life at its maximum


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> in your case I guess there is no need to recode a new battery just because with that cable disconnected, it is charged at the highest current from day zero to the day-end..
> anyway cannot understand why simply not disabling start&stop via VCDS, keeping that cable connected and therefore extending your battery life at its maximum


A fully charged battery provides max performance and max longevity, with the sensor disconnected the ECU reverts the alternator to a standard rate of charging similar to earlier pre stop/start vehicles, the more powerful AGM battery is only required for stop/start vehicles or for safety reasons where the battery is situated outside of the engine bay like the 3.2 Mk1.
Do you actually believe Audi would have allowed the alternator to overcharge the battery due to the failure of one small sensor, I think not.
No messing with coding with this simple hack.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, I believe that Audi didn't apply wires&sensors without a reason...









therefore still can't understand why one should deactivate the start&stop using your method (that prevents the battery management system from working correctly), when there is another effective and simple method that doesn't affect the battery management system at all...


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

The battery management system appeared with the introduction Stop/start, other than stop/start nothing changed prior to that. The charge rate with sensor disconnected is 14.2 volts at tickover which drops to 13.8 volts at 2000 revs, this indicates the alternator is functioning correctly as it did pre Stop/start. No messing with coding just a simple disconnect that ensures the battery is always fully charged. Compared to the MK1, the MK3 has less powerful rear window heater, less powerful heated seats, less powerful audio but a more powerful battery, why the more powerful battery?.
No issues with my Cayman, my Old Merc or my previous and present Mk3.
Had the system defaulted to off I would never have given this a thought.

No need to code for new battery either.


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

I use a start-stop memory module, which memorizes the last function


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Same thing for me...


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

My hack is free, the start-stop memory module hack is £61, my hack is reversible to standard in 10 seconds.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes but it creates a fault code and the start-stop module allows me to enable the system by pushing the button whenever I want, traffic jam for exemple.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

£16 from AliExpress.
I‘ve ordered one to see how it works.


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

Erty said:


> Yes but it creates a fault code and the start-stop module allows me to enable the system by pushing the button whenever I want, traffic jam for exemple.


Only if you look for it, all it shows on dash is stop/start symbol with line through it, even with sensor disconnected the car still self starts if stalled.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> not the best way to disabling start&stop! if you disconnect that cable, the TT energy management system will loose any feedback about battery state, thus no energy recovering and ppor recharging of the battery (very probably shortening its life).
> The best and well proven way to disable start&stop on the TT is by coding, nothing less and nothing more


I don't think anyone is listening 
btw, I agree with you and I've changed my coding, pressing it off every drive was really annoying and if you've got energy recovery, why disable that with any other hack?


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

Is there energy recovery on the Mk3 TT, is it advisable to alter coding on a lease car which is the majority today.
I returned low 40`s from my 2.00 manual 2015 Mk3 with disconnect, I was happy with that.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

I am… 😉 

I agree with kevin#34 also, although I think the start/stop memory module (especially at the AliExpress price, assuming it arrives and works) offers more flexibility.

Of course the coding option is cheapest (assuming you have coding tool) and I would argue is least invasive to the rest of the cars operation since it doesn’t generate a fault code. Fault codes best avoided I would say, as one can only speculate, or at best provide anecdotal limit use case evidence, that they are of no consequence. At worst some part of the car is logging it thinks it is not working as intended.

Can’t see the issue altering coding on a lease car, or at least no more so than disconnecting functional parts! You can always code back (or I suppose reconnect module and clear fault codes?) and probably no one will be any the wiser.


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

Disconnect sensor,

There is No energy regeneration in the TT, the disconnect logs a fault code but shows NO EML light which means it is a minor fault of little consequence other than inhibiting of the action of the stop/start system.
Most Audi owners do not do coding or remove dash to fit the stop/start module.
Perhaps someone can inform me why the ECU needs to know the battery`s level of charge other than for the thousands of starts needed by this unnecessary system.

With stop start gone an expensive high powered battery will no longer be needed.

"Can’t see the issue altering coding on a lease car, or at least no more so than disconnecting functional parts!" 
The difference is the disconnect will be shown as a module failure, coding stop/start out will be logged.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

IMO, disconnect sensor is definitly a bad solution.


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

There was no stop/start and no battery sensor on the MK2 and a Mk2 battery change did not need coding, stop/start is the ONLY reason for the neg rail sensor. The disconnect has no effect what-so-ever on anything other than stop/start and you pocket.









Audi TT Battery Replacement & Recoding


Hi guys I got a Audi TT mk2 s line 2011, I'm replacing my battery but Audi have said the battery needs to be recoded, does it need to be recoded???? What will happen If I don't recode??? As they are wanting to charge me 70pounds to do it Thank you




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

I beilieve that US TT MK3 has no start/stop feature, therefore a US TT owner is the best person to tell us whether the BMS sensor is there or not on battery negative terminal.

Attached picture below that I capture of US TT where owner located in Salt Lake City UTAH. It has sensor, but we better wait for US TT owner to confirm.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

If you watch the wire diagrams, you can see that the neg rail sensor is connected to the Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) witch is connected to the LIN Bus and the voltage regulator. So this sensor has several functions.
But you can do what you want with your TT...


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

RobUK said:


> Disconnect sensor,
> 
> There is No energy regeneration in the TT,...


well I don't know about yours but mine charges the battery on the overrun with no throttle/no fuel being used


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

With sensor in place charge rate is 13.8 - 14.2, without sensor charge rate is 13.8 - 14.2, voltage taken from two Mk3`s





 *Oct 2019* MY VID appears to be the first to mention this hack.





 Feb 2020




 May 2020




 May 2020.




 Jan2020
How To Permanently Disable The Stop/Start Feature On a Jeep Grand Cherokee (2021 Tutorial) 16 Nov 2020
Ford Auto Start / Stop - You don't need to spend money or change anything to disable it - BMS


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Module has arrived. £16.82 and delivered from China in 11 days!
I have no connection with the seller, and was not paid or incentivised to write this review.

Unit comes with a trim pry tool, but you won’t be needing that…









Instead you will need a set of Audi radio removal keys with long reach. Luckily I already had 2 of these (easy to find on eBay). I recommend this style over the more traditional “ring pull” type as they are much easier to get a purchase on when pulling out radios. Also to long reach is essential to remove the TT 8S switch module…









Insert the longer blade into the 2 cutouts on the bottom of the switch module (straight edges of keys are to outside edges of module)…









The keys will lock into place. Pull on keys to remove switch module. Un-clip red plug using release tab on bottom side…









Release and remove keys from bottom of module…









Install supplied module inline…









Refit switch module by pushing back into place…









Follow instructions for programming…








Enjoy ability to remember start stop setting over restarts (memory mode), always start disabled (shutdown mode), or normal ”as designed” operation (service mode).

Appears to be working well. I’ll update here if there is anything more to report after some further use.

Edit for typos and update…

Module is working well and I’m very pleased. Will actually use Stop/Start now if stuck in traffic, whereas previously had it coded out.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)




----------

